

How Do You Listen to Your Users? - NewWorldOrder

I think it's generally agreed that listening to your users is a good thing.  For folks that have apps with users, how do you listen to YOUR users?  Emails? Watch forums? Watch people using your app at trade shows? If you're using analytics, then  how are you using it to derive a clear message from your users?<p>If you're using multiple techniques, how do you synthesize the information?
======
noodle
there is no one way to listen to your users. use all ways. all data you can
obtain is meaningful and can be used to make decisions.

also, let them know your listening by communicating with them via whatever
method is available to you. communicate simply, though, as writing novels will
discourage user input.

also, know and use the pareto principle, aka the 80/20 rule. but i'm sure you
do already.

